# Comment supprimer : Ads by external source



## almeria (18 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour
Est ce que quelqu'un peu m'aider à supprimer Ads by external source, sur FireFox et Safari.  
Ce programme installé je ne sais comment,  impose des publicités à n'en plus finir et gène la consultation de sites internet.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2014)

firefox et safari ce sont des navigateurs internet

traité dans la section internet
et dans la section internet tu as un épinglé en haut PILE sur ce genre de truc et comment s'en débarasser

va faire un tour à l'accueil là





> *Internet et réseau*             (510 visiteur(s))
> Accès à Internet, "box" ADSL, WiFi, chat, configuration de routeur, etc.


ps quant à comment il est venu
c'est parce que tu as installé un truc venant d'un site pas net ( softonic etc) ou une extension crade

edit il y a même DEUX fils mis en avant
l"épinglé ( fil complet)
et l'annonce que vient de mettre Nephou


----------



## almeria (18 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour
Est ce que quelqu'un peu m'aider à supprimer la fenêtre publicitaire Ads by external source, sur FireFox et Safari.  
Ce programme installé je ne sais comment,  impose des publicités à n'en plus finir et pollue la consultation de sites internet.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2014)

eviter les doublons !
je t'ai répondu là
Comment supprimer : Ads by external source - Forum Mac


----------



## Nephou (18 Décembre 2014)

_Hop, fusion, et en effet le sujet des adware est traité en tête de forum&#8230; je ne peux le transformer en orange clignotant pour qu&#8217;il soit encore plus visible _


----------

